# Good Left hand rifle



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am looking for a good accurate left handed rifle in 30-06 for my brother. he is willing to spend less than $500 for the rifle.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Savage 110L


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

There's a barreled action complete with trigger on Gunbroker right now. An old Remington 700 (A ser#) LH in .30/06 that's still under $200 for now. Looks to be almost like new. Don't think it comes with a trigger guard, but it has a Redfield base and rings. The trigger guard can be had for less than the price of a scope mount if you set it up as an ADL, and the magazine box and follower are very cheap. I think I even have a set laying around I don't need from a long action single shot conversion. Stocks are available EVERYWHERE! I would be surprised if you couldn't get it completely set up for under $500, and I would be even more surprised if it didn't noticeably outshoot anything else that can be had for that money.

Good luck!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The price of rifles has risen quite a bit in the last year, at least here in ND.
About the only LH bolt action rifle he will find new in the $500 range *might* be a Savage 10 or 11 series.

Nothing wrong with a Savages, I have a LH Savage Model 12 in 204 Ruger, but I personally consider Savages to a barely adequate option compared to a LH Remington 700 or LH Browning A-Bolt. Other than the Savage 204 and a Savage 17HMR, all my LH bolt actions are Remington 700's.

I've had & seen too many issues with LH Rugers and Ruger rifles in general to recommend one in good conscience. I'm currently on about month 8 waiting for Ruger to take care of an out of the box lemon I returned for service.

What I would do if I were him is look for a good used Remington 700 LH.
He'll probably pay right around or slightly more than $500 for one...


----------



## jim knapp (Jan 19, 2008)

I would suggest a savage. I personally own two savage rifles and I can tell you that you cannot beat their accuracy. The guns arent always pretty but they are less expensive and extremely accurate. Out of the box you cant beat their barrels.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tikka has recently started making more LH models available in a wider range of calibres.

I just got a price from a dealer last week for a stainless synthetic LH in 300 wsm for $630. The blued wood version may be priced in your range.

The Tikka is a lot of gun for the money and very accurate!

maximini14


----------



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

I have a Savage 111FL in 7mmRM, excellent


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

what state are you from?? I'm in pa, and seen some in my area at stores for under $500.00, maybe I can help!


----------

